# How to get pup to stay with sheep



## Julia Mary (Jun 7, 2020)

We are moving along with training our LGD pup, but are having the problem of her leaving the sheep and going back to the barn (or barn area of I shut it) if we are not right there with her. I think she goes back to the barn area because it is closer to the house and where she sees us coming and going, as we have the edge of our perimeter fence there, right next to our yard. She somehow gets under the electric fence in the grazing paddock, and even if she gets shocked she doesn't seem to care too much. It is not a big deal now since the paddock is not far from the barn, but as we are doing rotational grazing, the paddocks are moving further and further away from the barn, and my worry is she won't be able to guard as well if she is so far from them, and get into bad habits. She is only 10 weeks old, is this normal for a pup and will she hang out with the sheep more later? I know that she is too young to guard anyways, and at night we lock all the animals in the barn together to keep her as well as the sheep safe. We have very low predator risk during the day, and are around a lot, just not in the paddock always of course. I try to provide bones and toys and other things to keep her busy out there, but it only helps for a few minutes, then she wanders back. She doesn't whine for us anymore at least, so there is progress. Any solutions to try? We could put her in some kind of pen out there, but what are suggestions of what is portable yet strong enough to hold her? Some say to tether, at least while I can watch from my house window for a few hours, what do you think? I wouldn't tether her while I couldn't monitor. Thanks!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Training a young dog to guard a flock or herd by herself is going to be hard. Sounds like she needs an experienced companion.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Julia Mary said:


> She is only 10 weeks old


You're expecting too much.
She should be learning from an older dog.



Julia Mary said:


> We could put her in some kind of pen out there, but what are suggestions of what is portable yet strong enough to hold her?


I used a 10 x 10 x 6 dog kennel set up in the pasture.
With a pup a 4 foot height would do.


----------



## Julia Mary (Jun 7, 2020)

Well, I don't have an older dog, and can't get one. I am not expecting her to guard the sheep, as I said. I am just trying to get her to bond more, trying to figure out a way to keep her out there with them since the electric fence doesn't work. I know other people have started with pups, so am just hoping for some thoughts on how to get her to bond more. I may try the dog kennel though.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pen them all together for a while, even if you have to feed the sheep. She sees humans as her friends.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

How old is your pup? The pen sounds like a good idea. It may take a long time, months, for her to bond.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Julia Mary said:


> We are moving along with training our LGD pup, but are having the problem of her leaving the sheep and going back to the barn (or barn area of I shut it) if we are not right there with her. I think she goes back to the barn area because it is closer to the house and where she sees us coming and going, as we have the edge of our perimeter fence there, right next to our yard. She somehow gets under the electric fence in the grazing paddock, and even if she gets shocked she doesn't seem to care too much. It is not a big deal now since the paddock is not far from the barn, but as we are doing rotational grazing, the paddocks are moving further and further away from the barn, and my worry is she won't be able to guard as well if she is so far from them, and get into bad habits. She is only 10 weeks old, is this normal for a pup and will she hang out with the sheep more later? I know that she is too young to guard anyways, and at night we lock all the animals in the barn together to keep her as well as the sheep safe. We have very low predator risk during the day, and are around a lot, just not in the paddock always of course. I try to provide bones and toys and other things to keep her busy out there, but it only helps for a few minutes, then she wanders back. She doesn't whine for us anymore at least, so there is progress. Any solutions to try? We could put her in some kind of pen out there, but what are suggestions of what is portable yet strong enough to hold her? Some say to tether, at least while I can watch from my house window for a few hours, what do you think? I wouldn't tether her while I couldn't monitor. Thanks!


What breed of Dog is she.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> What breed of Dog is she?


----------



## Julia Mary (Jun 7, 2020)

101pigs said:


> What breed of Dog is she.


She is a Polish Tatra. It is pretty rare, so not sure if many have heard of it. We got her because supposedly the breed is friendly like a Great Pyr, but stays with the sheep instead of wandering. Ha, guess the friendly part is true but not the stays with sheep! I'm kidding, I know it's because she's so young. My husband lowered the electric fence so she couldn't wiggle under it, and that is helping, she gets out a lot less. But sometimes she's just willing to take the shock, man she is tough. She really does seem to like the sheep, just still likes us better. I think it's just patience I need, I keep telling myself that if I train her right now, and keep her with the sheep, it will pay off for years to come. It's exhausting though! I bring her back when she gets out and try to sneak out later when she has a bone or falls asleep, and most of the time when she wakes up if I am not there she will just stay for a while, longer in general every day. She especially stays longer now that we have lowered the fence (hard to lower it, as it grounds out when it gets too low, so it is tricky.)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Your puppy seems to have bonded with humans; is lonely for companionship and has only her instincts now to tell her what to do. Like a baby her instincts are telling her to stay near momma....a human I'm guessing. I brought home an 8 wk old LGD a few years back; so I'm understanding a bit what you're going through. Your pup will simply need to feel safe and as she grows her lgd instincts will kick in....I'm guessing since this Karakachan is the only LGD I've ever had.


----------

